# Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?



## Solaris1000 (15. Juni 2010)

*Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Hallo,

möchte mir nächste Woche endlich einen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen.

Soll ein Gaming/HTPC werden.

Habe dafür als Gehäuse die neuen Rebel 9 im Blick weil man  bei denen neun
5,25 Schächte hat.

Meine Frage nun :

Was ist euer Meinung besser :

Sharkoon Rebel Pro Value (mit Seitenlüfter)  und als CPU-Kühler Noctua NH-C12P SE14

oder

Sharkoon Rebel Pro Economy bzw, Alluminium uns als CPU-Lüfter einer
der aktuellen Tower Lüfter

z.B. Prolimatech Armaggedon , Megalehem oder den Corsair H 50.

Als CPU werde ich  einen Phenom X 6 1055 oder den X 6 1090
nehmen.

Habe vor alle Lüfterplätze der Gehäuse zu nutzen,d.h ich werde hinten
einen 140 mm Be Quiet und einenNoctua NF-P14 FLX verbauen und diese regeln lassen.

Hauptziel ist es einen  Rechner zu bekomme der im Idle möglichst unhörbar wird und wenn möglich auch unter Last leise ist.

Was würdest Ihr nehmen ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Tipps.


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Wenn du so hochwertige Hardware wie Noctua oder Prolimatech verbauen willst, dazu noch einen x6, dann würde ich auch nicht am Gehäuse sparen.
Der 250mm Seitenlüfter ist zwar schön und gut, aber ein Airflow kommt da nicht zu stande.
Würde auf ein Gehäuse mit mehreren Frontlüftern (3), 2 im Heck und vllt noch 1-2 oben setzen.


> Lüfter (vorne): 1x 120mm (blau beleuchtet) • Lüfter (seite): 1x 250mm (blau beleuchtet) • Lüfter (hinten): 1x 120mm • Lüfter (oben): 1x 140mm (optional)



Einen 140er kannst du hinten nicht einsetzen, sondern oben. 

Würde dir aber mal empfehlen, das Antec 300 oder die großen Brüder davon anzuschaun. Da musst du ggf die Lüfter tauschen, die sind nicht wirklich silent.^^


----------



## Solaris1000 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Ich welcher Beziehung ist das Antec 300 besser als die Sharkoons ?


----------



## GaAm3r (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Ich schiele mal in Richtung Antec 1200


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Hochwertigere Materialien, bessere Verarbeitung, man bekommt insgesamt ein stabileres Gehäuse. Ich empfehle ein Lancool K58/62 mit 1 140 mm Lüfter in der Front und 2 140 mm Lüftern im Deckel, den am Heck kannst du dir dann sparen. Der CPU-Kühler sollte ein Tower mit Ausrichtung zum Deckel sein, dann hast du das perfekte Silent-System .


----------



## NCphalon (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

@kress:

Immer diese Mittelalterlichen vorstellungen vom perfekten Airflow^^

Ein Seitenlüfter senkt GraKa und Chipsatztemperatur dramatisch, das gleicht locker die 2-3° (wenn überhaupt) aus, die die CPU durch den fehlenden Luftstrom mehr hat.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

@Solaris1000
Das hat dir kress doch klar gesagt. Sharkoon = billig und klapprig mit unsinnigem Seitenlüfter. Macht das Antec alles besser. Alternativen wären das Xigmatek Midgard, Cooler Master MC 690, Fractal Define R2, Lain Li in diversen Versionen, ebenso Lanccol. Und wenn du was ganz feines haben willst, was aber auch einiges kostet ist Silverstone. 

@GaAm3r
Bäh... Seitenfenster für Kiddis, hell erleuchtet... hässlich. ABER... alles eine frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Nix gegen das Antec 1200. 
Ist eins der besten Luftkühlgehäuse das ich kenn.^^
Habs selbst und bin sehr begeistert.
Seitenfenster und LED hätte nicht umbedingt sein müssen, aber nya ich sehs eh nich da ich ja auf den Bildschirm schau. 

@NCphalon: Ja ok ein kleiner 120mm Seitenlüfter ist ja noch gut, aber ein 250er ist dann doch etwas unangebracht.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Man sollte nicht immer rein auf die CPU und GPU Temperatur schauen. Sondern auch mal Spannungswandler und andere Bauteile berücksichtigen. Ein konstanter Airflow ist wichtiger als ein Megalüfter der einfach nur Luft krampfhaft rein drückt, dadurch den Airflow schlichtweg stört und für Luftverwierbelungen an vielen Stellen sorgt. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum wirkliche Top-Gehäuse auf solche Spielereien verzichten. Zumal die Verarbeitung der kleinen Sharkoons nicht der Hit ist. Was aber klar ist bei solchen Preisen. Da kann man kaum viel erwarten. Betrifft ja alle Gehäuse in dieser Preisklasse.


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Jep, billig Gehäuse sind echt nervig.
Hatte hier eins da um für den Freund eines Kollegen nen Rechner zu baun.
Das Ding hat sehr scharfe Kanten gehabt und die Slotblenden hinten musste man noch selbst abreißen, was bei heutigen Gehäusen eigentlich nicht mehr ist.
Ich Trottel hab mich natürlich erstma innen Finger geschnitten und auf die Graka getröpfelt.(Verkleidung, nix wichtiges)

Mein Blut klebt an dem Pc. 

...das Gehäuse hatte auch nur einen Lüfter im Heck, das bringt ziemlich wenig.
Aber hey, immerhin hatte das Gehäuse vorne ein Touchpad um den Lüfterspeed zu regeln und einen Tempsensor.


----------



## GaAm3r (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

@Kress hast du ein Bild davon oder weißt du wie das heißt ?


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Ne, das hab ich vergessen.

War aber wirklich ganz billig und hatte vorne nen Rundes Touchfeld, womit man den Rechner ein und Ausschalten kann, dann noch im Halbkreis Punkte für die Lüftersteuerung und in der Mitte die Tempanzeige.
ASUS TA-95 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ungefähr so (ist nicht von Asus gewesen) und wo da das runde vorne ist, war das Touchfeld.


----------



## GaAm3r (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

mein Freund hat auch so eins weiß aber nicht von welcher Marke das ist und würde es gerne Wissen


----------



## Balko29 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Also ich würde auch das Antec 1200 nehmen ist echt spitze von der Kühlleistung.Und dazu nen Thermalright IFX-14.Habe ich auch auf meinem Asus Crosshair 4 und dem X6 1090T.


----------



## Guncutter (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Muhaha genau antec 1200 ist der Hammer, Vorher hatte ich ein 30€ gehäuse  
Da gibt es einfach kein vergleich


----------



## GaAm3r (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Und vorallendingen kostet das Teil nur 135 €


----------



## Guncutter (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

 Naja nicht wenig geld aber für die qualität


----------



## Balko29 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Also die 135 Euronen für die Kühlleistung.Das war es mir auf jeden Fall wert.Eh du dauernt mit anderen Gehäusen rumprobierst.Dann lieber gleich was richtiges.


----------



## Guncutter (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Ja das stimmt auf jeden fall


----------



## Solaris1000 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Hi,

einen Big Tower wollte ich eigentlich nicht kaufen.

Der Pc soll bei mir neben meinem 46 Zoll LCD stehen.

Etwa 2-3 Meter davon entfernt steht mein Bett.
Da ich auch nachts Tv aufnehmen soll soll er ja möglichst unhörbar sein.

Bei dem Antec 1200 habe ich gehört das der obere Lüfer sehr laut sein soll und nicht gewechselt werden kann.

Zu dem Antec 300: Das hatte ich auch in der Auswahl.


Allerdings hat das nur 3 5,25 Schächte und sonst nur 3,5.

Da ich wie gesagt den Pc auch als Htpc und Archiv nutzen möchte werde ich nach und nach Festplatte einbauen.
Die müsste ich beim Antec 300 mit dem Rahmen verschrauben.

Übetragen sich dabei nicht die Vibrationen der HDD auf das Gehäuse ?

Bei den Sharkoon hätte ich Anti-Vibrationsrahmen in die Schächte gebaut.

Lasse  mich aber gern etwas besseren belehren.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Wie wäre es mit dem Fractal Define R2? Gedämmt, bist zu 8 Festplatten passen rein und die Entkopplung dieser ist sehr gut. Ich hatte es mal hier getestet.


----------



## Solaris1000 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Hallo Kaktus,

mille Gracie das du  mich auf dieses Gehäuse hingewiesen hast.

Das ich wirklich edler als das Sharkoon.Udn ich kann mir den Antivibrationrahmen für die HDD sparen.

Werde es auf jeden Fall bestellen.Muss mich nur noch für ne Farbe entscheiden.

Eine Frage noch: Du hast es ja getestet.
Wie würdest du das Gehäuse mit Lüfter bestücken ?

Reichen die eingebauten oder sollte ich oben und unten noch 140 mm Lüfter
(Be Quiet bzw, Noiseblocker ) einbauen ?


----------



## Kaktus (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Ich habe bei mir die beiliegenden Lüfter beide vorne eingebaut und hinten einen weiteren 120mm Lüfter. Mir reicht das. Keiner meiner Komponenten wird zu warm und das auch bei den letztens knapp 30° die wir hier hatten. Mach dich da nicht zu verrückt. Sofern du nicht extrem übertakten möchtest, reicht das vollkommen. Wenn du zu viele Lüfter verbaust, macht die Dämmung auch kein Sinn.


----------



## Solaris1000 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Danke für die Antwort.

Dürfte ich dich noch fragen welchen CPU Kühler du hast ?

Würde bei mir entweder den Megalem oder den Armaggedon nehmen.

Soll ja einen 6 Kerner  kühlen.

Passen die überhaupt in das Case ?


----------



## Kaktus (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Ich selbst verwenden aktuell den Coolink Corator DS af einem Q6600@3Ghz. Da ich aber Kühler teste, wechselt dieser hin und wieder mal. 

Du kannst ja in meinem Test (Signatur) einfach mal rein schauen und selbst aussuchen was dir da wichtig wäre. Reine Leistung. Lautstärke oder beides. Sofern du übertakten willst, würde ich die Tabellen mit 140W TDP absuchen.


----------



## Spider-Man (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Viele Towerkühler wie der Megahalems lassen sich aber nur gedreht also mit dem Airflow nach oben einbauen, ob das bei dem Armageddon auch so ist weiß ich nicht, bei dem braucht man aber ein optionales Montagekit (10 Euro ca.). Mein Tip daher Scythe Mugen 2, da lässt sich der Lüfter an allen 4 Seiten anbringen.


----------



## Solaris1000 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Hallo ,

weiß einer ob der Noctua DH 14 in das Gehäuse passt ?


----------



## Spider-Man (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

DAs Gehäuse ist ja über 20cm breit, sollte also locker passen.


----------



## Torr Samaho (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

wie wär' mit dem cooler master haf932? riesiger kasten mit enormem airflow für 112 €. 

nur staubfilter muss man sich bauen, sonst saugt das teil jede menge staub an.


----------



## Auris (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

das gehäuse is denke ich mal auch net schlecht oder was sagt ihr da zu???

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big-Tower - Thermaltake Element V VL20001W2Z


----------



## Spider-Man (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

Der riesige Seitenlüfter ist eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Auris (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

naja ich habe dieses gehäuse selber und kann mich nicht beklagen.der seiten lüfter is auch nicht 230 mm groß sondern 200mm groß.wollte auch mal eure meinung zu dem gehäuse hören.


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

ich hab grundsätzlich ein problem mit seitenlüftern. die stören meiner meinung nach nur den airflow. deshalb würd ich auch keine seitlichen einbauen, lieber welche hinten, in den boden, deckel & in die front.


----------



## xeonking (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

ich hab einen mugen 2 rev. b und kann diesen nur empfehlen. ich finde ihn einfach klasse.


MFG Xeonking©!!!


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*

ja der mugen ist und bleibt ein sehr guter kühler.


----------



## xeonking (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Lüfter udn welches Gehäuse ?*



x-coffee schrieb:


> ja der mugen ist und bleibt ein sehr guter kühler.



stimmt schon und was ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist, der preis geht auch in ordnung für die gebotene leistung.


MFG XeonKing©!!!


----------

